# what drugs help you



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

i really need something for my dp it never subsised i just want relief for even an hour, i havent feel on this planet for years!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Benzos generally help most people, ssri's help aswell but can also make it worse. you could also try anafranil, lamotrigine, naloxone, naltrexone


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

Its hard because my doc wont give me none of thoughs drugs ive asked andi dont no what companys are safe to order from as they could have anything in them


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

SSRIs sucked ass for me. Klonopin is the only thing that helped. After a while You build a tolerance and it doesnt work as well however. Might have to taper it back or stop for awhile, or go the route of increasing dosage. There is nothing thats gonna be totally effective. Eat right, exercise, keep occupied, fall in love. They all help.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

n-acetyl cysteine.


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

no help with the drugs?


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Relaxation said:


> no help with the drugs?


benzos....klonopin in particular. neurontin may help some.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

1 or 2 valium gives me a whole few days of my life back








its brilliant being able to feel like and be myself again


----------

